# GalaBauer baut ohne Kapillarsperre?!



## projekth (1. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Gala Bauer hat uns einen Teich gezaubert. Eigentlich sehr sauber gearbeitet. Der Grund wurde mit ordentlich Sand versehen, ein Vlies schützt die Folie und die Folie ist 1,5mm Staudammfolie.

Den Rand hat er mit Pflastersteinen gemacht. Diese sind in Mörtel gelegt und die Teichfolie ist einfach über den Rand geschlagen. Auch diese Arbeiten sind ok. Der Teich war allerdings eher sehr teuer und er hat ihn so, wie auf folgenden Fotos hinterlassen. Vorher war die Rede von Bepflanzung, Kies für die Flachwasserzone, etc. ... darüber werden wir morgen nochmal sprechen.

Ich habe mich jetzt zur Bepflanzung der Randbereiche schlau gemacht und ein paar Dinge fallen mir auf.

a) Wir haben keine wirkliche Sumpfzone. Die Folie fällt direkt mit ca. 40 Grad zur Flachwasserzone (30-40cm)

Die "Schräge" könnten wir also vermutlich nur mit Ufermatten z.B. von Naturagart bepflanzen, oder?

b) Es gibt keine Kapillarsperre und/oder Ufergraben!

Sowas war vorher auch nicht besprochen. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass er als Profi sowas im Kopf hat. Jetzt ist die Folie aber zu kurz abgeschnitten. Nach ein wenig Einlesen scheint ein kleiner Ufergraben mit der Folie und Nährstoffarmem Boden/Substrat und danach ein senkrechter Abschluss der Folie zum Garten die beste Lösung. Erste Frage dazu, ist das Stand der Technik und der Gala Bauer hätte eine Kapillarsperre vorsehen "müssen" oder kann man das auch so machen. Auch wenn es ggfs. später Probleme gibt? Wie können wir so den Uferbereich bepflanzen? Und wie können wir die fehlende Kapillarschicht jetzt anlegen? Folie anschweißen? Kann ich das vom Gala Bauer verlangen? Wie gesagt der Spass war nicht günstig.

Hier ein paar Fotos:


















Oder kann man einfach Gräser, etc. am Rand pflanzen und __ Iris und Co in den Flachwasserbereich im inneren des Teiches?

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Aug. 2017)

Wenn Die Folie an der Kante so hübsch nackig bleibt, ist das die Kapillarsperre!
Wenn nix anderes mit dem Aufragnehmer vereinbart wurde, hat er alles richtig gemacht.
Die Kante hat der GaLa Bauer wohl gut ausnivelliert.

Wünsche wie Ufergraben nach NG mit nährstoffereichem Boden und  Bepflanzung, Ufermatte etc. sollte man vorher absprechen.

Wenn eine Ufermatte über die Kante geführt wird, ist es keine Kapillarsperre mehr.
Zumal es immer schwer ist die Ufermatte nachträglich einzubauen, ein Aufschwimmen zu verhindern etc..
Für den Rand gibt es bei NG z.B. Randklemmprofile für Folie und Ufermatte. Man kann das aber auch handwerklich anders lösen.

Pflanzzonen mit Substrat wie lehmhaltiger, humusfreier Sand sollten so gebaut sein, dass das Substrat nicht abrutscht!
Gefälle der Pflanzzonen nach Aussen hin oder eine Aufkantung etc. sind ein alter Hut...

Kies im Teich...da streiten sich die Geister....
--------
So ein paar Bilder vom Teichprojekt und Nutzungszweck, Bau, Filterungskonzept ( was ja nicht unbedingt sein muß) etc..wären toll.

Danke


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Aug. 2017)

Was hast du mit dem Kabel in Bild 1 vor?


----------



## mitch (1. Aug. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn Die Folie an der Kante so hübsch nackig bleibt, ist das die Kapillarsperre!


das sehe ich auch so



projekth schrieb:


> Kies für die Flachwasserzone


den würde ich durch groben Sand ersetzen - beim kies bleibt der mulm immer zwischen den Steinen hängen



projekth schrieb:


> Bepflanzung


da bin ich auch mal gespannt was der gala-Bauer für Vorschläge hat


----------



## mitch (1. Aug. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Was hast du mit dem Kabel in Bild 1 vor?


das steht dazu auf seiner hompage:
"_Die Gräben müssen aber 60-80cm tief, wenn man es richtig machen möchte. In der Garage liegt ein 5 x 2,5mm2 Kabel für den Garten bereit. Dafür habe ich jetzt ein Loch durch das Ringfundament in den Garten gebohrt. Dann zweigt das Kabel ab zur Terrasse und weiterhin einmal am Zaun entlang bis zur gegenüberliegenden Ecke. Zwischendurch noch ein weiterer Abzweig für die Teichtechnik. Mit den 5 Adern habe ich neben Dauerstrom für Gartensteckdosen und Teich noch zwei Adern frei für Schaltungen_."


----------



## projekth (1. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

und erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten. Mein Gala Bauer war heute nochmal da und hat es, wie ihr erklärt. Der Rand ist quasi die Kapillarsperre. Er würde Gräser, etc. hinter den Rand pflanzen und wir müssen dann penibel schauen, dass davon nichts in den Teich ragt.

Technisch ist das ganze wirklich gut umgesetzt. Das Wasser geht bis sehr knapp an die Kante und das fast überall gleich hoch. Überlaufen würde es im Bereich einer Gartendrainage. Dort ist der Rand nur wenige Millimeter tiefer. Das funktioniert auch genau, wie er es erklärt/geplant hat. 

Aber überall wo ich lese, steht halt was von Folie nach einem kleinen Graben senkrecht aus dem Boden kommen lassen. Und dieser Ufergraben ist dann eine deutlich feuchtere Zone für Uferbepflanzung und die hoch stehende Teichfolie die Trennung zwischen Garten und Teich.
Er könnte dort überall vermutlich noch Folie anschweißen und es so umsetzen. Würde mich natürlich Geld kosten. Denke einen halben Tag wäre er damit beschäftigt. Dann würde ich über den vorhandenen Rand Ufermatten von Naturagart legen. Diese und die Randzone kann ich dann problemlos bepflanzen. Auf die Ufermatten dann groben Sand, wie von euch vorgeschlagen.

Wäre das eine zu empfehlende Vorgehensweise? Dann würde ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und das noch so umsetzen lassen. Ich mache es lieber einmal richtig, als mich die nächsten Jahre zu ärgern oder in der Bepflanzung eingeschränkt zu sein.

Was meint ihr?

Das Kabel ist Strom für die Teichtechnik bzw. Den Garten. Das bleibt natürlich nicht so da liegen. Es kommt dort ein Außensteckdosenturm in irgendeiner Form.

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## mitch (1. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Thomas,

wie wäre es damit im Bereich Schaukel / Gartenhaus noch ein paar m² Folie auszulegen und dort einen Bereich für die Sumpf-Pflanzen zu schaffen, alle anderen Pflanzen dann in richtige Körbe pflanzen und ab in den Teich
und *keine* Teicherde verwenden - Sand mit Lehm reicht


----------



## projekth (1. Aug. 2017)

Der Platz dahinter ist schon komplett verplant. Da wo der Teich sich nach Innen windet haben wir uns einen Splitkreis mit Pflasterkante geplant. Dahinter soll ein (nicht zu grosser) Baum. Hinter den Teich kommt ein kleiner und relativ flacher Bachlauf mit zwei Staustufen. Muss ich mir noch genau überlegen, wie ich das harmonisch integrieren kann. Prämisse ist, dass ich noch mit einer Schubkarre in den Garten fahren kann. D.h. Auch da wird der Platz knapp.

Also eine Sumpfzone habe ich ja dort wo die Trittsteine sind. Da ist das Wasser recht flach (10-20cm). Müsste ich mal nachmessen. Mir geht es mehr um die Uferbepflanzung an sich und das der Teich sich nachher nicht leer saugt. Bei letzterem bin ich nach euren Hinweisen schon beruhigter. Ist die Frage, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt den Teichrand nach NG Art mit Kapillarsperren-Graben und Ufermatten zu gestalten. Ich hab jetzt mal bei NG eine Matte zum "spielen" bestellt, damit ich mir das mal vorstellen kann.


----------



## jenso (1. Aug. 2017)

Zum Thema Kapilarsperre habe ich eine andere Meinung. Werden Falten über den Rand geführt, wie in Bild 3 zu sehen, zieht sich das Wasser in der Falten hoch bis über den Rand. Es sei denn, die Falte ist verklebt. Das sieht auf dem Bild aber nicht so aus.
Gruß

Jens


----------



## projekth (2. Aug. 2017)

Das Thema ist quasi gegessen. Gala Bauer ist heute hier. Alle Sorgen beseitigt. Er hat auch Bock das mal auszuprobieren (sehr sympathisch) und wird uns da jetzt Folie anschweissen und wir werden den Rand jetzt nach NG machen. D.h. einen kleinen Graben mit der Folie ausgelegt und diese ragt dann auf der Außenseite senkrecht nach oben aus dem Erdreich. Dann legen wir selber die Naturagart Matten in 120cm in den Teich, über den Rand in den Graben. Das gibt uns mehr Möglichkeiten zur Randgestaltung und keine Sorgen mehr zur Kapillarsperre. Gibt es an der Vorgehensweise noch was zu verbessern?
Haben heute mal den Teich bewusst überlaufen lassen. Er ist wirklich perfekt ausnivelliert. Das Wasser tritt als erstes über einer Drainage im Garten über. Beim Rest liegt der Spiegel dann maximal 2-3mm unter dem Rand. Da gibt es einfach nichts zu meckern, einfach gut gearbeitet würde ich als Laie behaupten.

Danke euch allen für die Hilfe und Tipps! Denke damit bekommen wir eine tolle Lösung.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Aug. 2017)

Du musst darauf achten, dass der Rand vom Ufergraben zum Umland so 1cm tiefer ist als die schön ausnivellierte Kante vom Teich zum Ufergraben.
Der Teichüberlauf kann sich ruhig in den Ufergraben ergießen und dann wieder einen Überlauf zum Garten irgendwo.
Diesen Überlauf zum Garten auf Höhe Teichwasserspiegel.

Der Wasserspiegel im Ufergraben und Teich gleicht sich durch die Saugwirkung der Ufermatte an.
Im Ufergraben soll nährstoffreiche Erde rein. Kann man schön bepflanzen.
Mir pers. gefielen wegen der üppigen Vermehrung __ Rohrkolben und __ Froschlöffel dort nicht mehr.

Die Ufermatte treibt auf- muss also Teichseitig fixiert werden. Sikaflex 221 o.ä. und ein wenig unter das Substrat im Teich legen.

Viel Spaß-   mit diesem dann bunten und natürlichen Ufer!


----------



## projekth (2. Aug. 2017)

Meinst du 1cm tiefer oder höher? Der Rand (also die senkrechte Teichfolie auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Grabens zum Teich) muss doch höher sein?! Damit eben das Wasser auch bei hohem Spiegel zwar erstmal nur in den Ufergraben, aber nicht in den Garten kann?!

Wie hier dargestellt: https://www.naturagart.de/teichuferbau/naturagart-ufermatte

Oder verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch?! Gebe ich dann auf jeden Fall so an den Gala Bauer weiter.


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2017)

projekth schrieb:


> Meinst du 1cm tiefer oder höher?


der Rücklauf vom Ufergraben in den Teich soll verhindert werden, der Überlauf vom Ufergraben sollte dann auch in die Sickergrube gehen


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Aug. 2017)

Wenn der jetzr schon fertige Wall zwischen Teich und Ufergraben Höhe Null als Bezugspunkt ist, dann den Übergang Ufergraben zum Garten etwas tiefer...auf genau OK Teichwasser max.

Somit wird bei Starkregen kein nährstoffreiches Wasser aus dem Ufergraben in den Teich gespült.


----------



## projekth (3. Aug. 2017)

Guten Morgen ihr zwei,

ok, habe ich jetzt verstanden. Werde ich so weiter geben und wir werden das genau so umsetzen. Danke euch für die Tipps!! Werde berichten, wie es dann aussieht. Noch eine kleine Frage. Wie breit sollte der Ufergraben minimal sein? Reichen 20-30cm?

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## laolamia (3. Aug. 2017)

HAllo,

aus Erfahrung: mehr ist mehr
Die schönsten Ufergrabenstellen bei mir sind etwa 1m.

dein Vorhaben ist aber nochmal sehr viel Arbeit. (die sich lohnt)

Gruss Marco


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Aug. 2017)

Ganz genau genommen muss der Überlauf vom Ufergraben zum Garten etwas tiefer sein, als Dein jetziger Teichüberlauf.

Die Breite hängt immer vom vorhandenen Platz ab. So 30cm sind schon OK.
So mal kurz meine pers. Favoriten an Pflanzen:
Hohe Bepflanzung:
__ Blutweiderich, __ Schwanenblume, __ Pfeilkraut
Niedriger:
__ Igelschlauch, Sumpfblutauge- wächst schön in Richtung Teich, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Fieberklee...

Bei NaturaGart gibt es eine "Art der __ Wasserminze"- Preslie oder so. Riecht stark nach Minze. Sehr lecker- wer es mag.

Erde so einfüllen, dass so 5-10cm Wasser oben drübersteht. Wenn die Pflanzen wachsen kommt ja noch das Wurzelvolumen etc. hinzu.

Ufergräben habe ich in verschiedenen Breiten gebaut. Bilder davon sicher in meiner NG- Teichdoku und ab und zu auch hier unter den Teichbildern.


----------



## Rhabanus (3. Aug. 2017)

projekth schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist Strom für die Teichtechnik bzw. Den Garten. Das bleibt natürlich nicht so da liegen. Es kommt dort ein Außensteckdosenturm in irgendeiner Form.



Hi Thomas,
bzgl. Strom und Wasser gab es hier schon eine angeregte Diskussion. Wenn da dein Gala-Bauer auch involviert ist, bitte ihn zu bestätigen, dass das alles VDE-konform ist. Wenn du das Kabel und den zukünftigen Steckdosenturm dagegen selber installierst (wenn dein Gala-Bauer also clever war ), schau auch gern selbst in die VDE0100-702 und ihren Anforderungen (Abstandsflächen, Schutzkleinspannungen, FI-Sicherungen, etc....). Dann ist das Risiko bzgl. elektrischen Schlags auf ein Minimum reduziert.

LG Michael


----------



## projekth (3. Aug. 2017)

Hi Thorsten,

ok. Werde dann ein paar Überläufe für den Graben in den Garten einplanen und diese tiefer setzen, als den Teichrand. Etwa 20-40cm breit wird er werden. Je nach Platz mal schmaler und mal breiter.
Danke auch für die Pflanztipps. Werde ich einige von Nutzen denke ich.

@Michael:

Die Absicherung, etc. im Hauszählerkasten hat der Elektriker gemacht. Angeschlossen am Schutzpotentialausgleich des Hauses, FI, etc. Hier vertraue ich dem Elektriker.

Die Verkabelung im Garten habe ich selber gelegt. Das Kabel liegt momentan so nah am Teich, weil noch eine Pflasterkante gelegt wird, erst danach kann ich den Graben weiter weg vom Teich ziehen, um den Gala Bauer nicht zu behindern. Der Steckdosenturm von Oase wird dann min. 2m vom Teichrand entfernt am noch nicht vorhandenen Bachlauf stehen. Die einzige Abzweigung ist >2m vom Teich entfernt, ca. 40-60cm tief und in einer Giessharzmuffe eingegossen. Außerdem ist das Kabel mit einer stabilen Kabelabdeckhaube abgedeckt in Sand gelegt. Im Bereich des Teiches und bei der Führung an die Oberfläche kommt zusätzlich noch ein Leerrohr als Schutz drum. Zum Abstand vom Kabel selber zum Teich habe ich nichts gefunden und da Erdkabel auch im Wasser stehen dürfen gehe ich davon aus, dass das so ok ist?! Hauptsache Steckdosen/Abzweigdosen sind weit genug weg.

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Aug. 2017)

Es ist zwar kein Schwimmteich oder Pool- aber eine vernünftige E-Installation kann ja nie schaden.

Einziger Knackpunkt wäre ggf. die 230V- Pumpe im Teich. Und da wird in der Anleitung sinngem. stehen:
"Vor dem in das Wasser fassen- Stecker ziehen". Der Hersteller/ Verkäufer ist somit raus....

Es gibt auch 12V- Pumpen, die sogar Schwimmteich-Konform sind. Die 12V von Oase haben früher Probleme gemacht (korrodierte Steckverbindungen). Es gibt 12V Pumpen auch bei NG. Kosten aber etwas mehr als 230V.
Grundsätzlich sind aber Pumpen direkt im Teichwasser im Nachteil- verstopfen/ beschädigen der Pumpen- Schreddern des Sedimentes/ Pflanzenreste/ Tiere etc..

Deswegen ja auch mein Vorschlag am Boden einen BA einbauen und Rohr mit Sammelschacht dorthin, wo Platz für den Filter ist.
Zudem ein Rücklaufrohr per Folienflansch in den Teich unterirdisch.

In diesem Pumpen-/Sammelschacht kann dann auch die Pumpe rein für einen gepumpten Filter.
Ist leichter herausnehmbar zum reinigen, warten- und man hat eben keine sichtbaren Schläuche/ Kabel mehr im Teich/ Garten.
Zudem kann man dort auch risikofreier eine 230V Pumpe trocken anflanschen- was wieder die teuren 12V Pumpen vermeidet.

Es ist ja verständlich, dass es schwer fällt, den gefüllten Teich wieder zu entleeren etc..aber jetzt ist es noch "einfach".
Auch wenn es ein kleiner, aber feiner Teich mit 8m³ ist, würden mich Kabel und Schläuche optisch stören.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Thomas,

Super Projekt hast du da am laufen.
Woe tief ist dein Teich an der Tiefsten stelle und was planst du im weiteren Verlauf?
Einen Fischlosen naturnahen Teich?

Mit dem Kies würde ich es an deiner Stelle wirklich lassen.
Ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht. Und immer mehr und immer mehr tein gemacht weil es sooo toll aussieht.
Nun bereue ich es da meine Wasserschweine den ganzen Kies nach unten zum BA schleppen. 
Zudem wenn im Teich nachher Pflanzen sind und diese richtig schön gewachsen sind es vor kommen kann das dort keine Strömung mehr ran kommt und somit durch diesen Scgmodder der sich bildet auch unerwünschte Keimherde bilden.
Mein Kies kommt nun nach und nach komplett raus.


----------



## Rhabanus (3. Aug. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es ist zwar kein Schwimmteich oder Pool- aber eine vernünftige E-Installation kann ja nie schaden.


Naja .... ist kein Nice-to-have!
Ich mach jetzt mal den Normenreiter. 
Die VDE spricht von "begehbaren Wasserbecken". Das sind _Becken (und Springbrunnen) die von Personen ohne die Verwendung von Leitern oder ähnlichen Mitteln begangen warden können und ein Zugang zum Wasser öglich ist. Das schließt Planschbecken ein. Für begehbare Wasserbecken (...) gelten die gleichen Anforderungen wie für Becken von Schwimmbädern._
Unter "begehbar" versteht die Norm, _dass eine Person mit beiden beiden das Wasserbecken betreten kann._

Mit der 2m-Entfernung bist du jedenfalls im _Bereich 2_ der VDE und kannst ne Steckdose, die über FI abgesichert ist, dort platzieren, Thomas....


----------



## projekth (3. Aug. 2017)

@andy: danke, es nimmt langsam Formen an. Bis jetzt gefällt es uns super. Haben jetzt über ein Jahr warten müssen, bevor es mit dem Garten los ging. Vom Kies bin ich komplett weg. Auch dank des Forums. Pflanzen kommen in Spielsand oder ggfs. Spielsand/Lehm Gemisch. Wir haben hier sehr schluffigen/lehmigen Boden und noch gibt es einige Stellen, wo ich direkt an den Lehm ran komme. Kann ich das Zeug einfach nehmen? Wüsste nicht, wo ich sonst Lehm her bekomme. Mal die Kiesgruben in der Umgebung anfragen. Der Teich soll sehr naturnah gestaltet werden. Später ein paar kleinere Fische (__ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Elritzen z.B.). 

@Rhabanus: Dann bin ich ja auf der sicheren Seite. Sehr gut. So werde ich es umsetzen. Die Rasenkante liegt schon zur Hälfte. Morgen wird der Rest erledigt und ich bin gerade wieder am Gräben ziehen für eine Bewässerung. Wenn dann wieder alles zu ist, geht es wieder an den Teich.

@ll: Der Gala Bauer wird es jetzt so umsetzen. A la NG. Er hat tatsächlich Lust, dass mal so auszuprobieren. Guter Mann! Meldet aber starke Bedenken an, dass der Ufergraben uns den Wasserspiegel ständig senken wird, wenn wir die Ufermatten, wie von NG empfohlen über den Rand legen. Bei uns ist wichtig, dass der Wasserspiegel nahe am Maximum bleibt, weil sonst die hässlichen Betonsockel der Trittsteine immer stärker raus kommen. Er würde es lassen, aber wenn ich das möchte setzt er es so um. Nach meinem Verständnis kann der Ufergraben ruhig etwas Wasser ziehen. Die Bepflanzung darf nur nicht zu hoch werden?!


----------



## mitch (3. Aug. 2017)

projekth schrieb:


> Die Bepflanzung darf nur nicht zu hoch werden?!


hi Thomas,
da findest du Infos zu den Pflanzen: ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/ufergrabenpflanzen.217/



projekth schrieb:


> dass der Ufergraben uns den Wasserspiegel ständig senken wird


das sollte sich durch die Größe der Ufermatte ja regeln lassen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Aug. 2017)

projekth schrieb:


> Wir haben hier sehr schluffigen/lehmigen Boden und noch gibt es einige Stellen, wo ich direkt an den Lehm ran komme. Kann ich das Zeug einfach nehmen?



Ich wüsste nicht was nicht dagegen spricht.
Darf halt nur kein Mutterboden zwischen sein.



projekth schrieb:


> Meldet aber starke Bedenken an, dass der Ufergraben uns den Wasserspiegel ständig senken wird, wenn wir die Ufermatten, wie von NG empfohlen über den Rand legen. Bei uns ist wichtig, dass der Wasserspiegel nahe am Maximum bleibt, weil sonst die hässlichen Betonsockel der Trittsteine immer stärker raus kommen.



Du wirst dich wundern was du im Sommer an Verdunstung haben wirst. 
Unsere Teichoberfläche ist nicht viel mehr als deine und wir hatten wo es so heis war in 
3 tagen 10 cm Wasserverlust.

Ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht und einen Billigen Schlauch vom Hagebau für 6 Euro in 5 cm Tiefe eingegraben der am Teich oberhalb des Wasserspiegels liegt und ich mit 2 Handgriffen den Teich wieder auffüllen kann.


----------



## projekth (28. Aug. 2017)

Es geht endlich weiter. Der Gala Bauer war da und hat die Folie für den Ufergraben angeschweisst. Er ist immer noch skeptisch, wird aber immer interessierter am Konzept. 















Das sieht eigentlich schon sehr gut aus. Jetzt muss ich noch die Höhe des Teichrands (außen) ausnivellieren. Den Uferwall haben wir mit gerolltem Vlies noch etwas erhöht und so haben wir mehr Spielraum bei der Höhe des Wasserspiegels.

Zwei Fragen/Probleme ergeben sich noch. Rechts ist das Gelände jetzt vorgegeben durch die Rasenkante niedriger, als der Wasserspiegel. Deshalb haben wir die Folie hier als Kapillarsperre erstmal gerollt und deutlich höher als der Wasserspiegel. Den Ablauf würde ich hier nur im hinteren Bereich (wo der Filter z.Z. steht) machen. Darunter ist auch eine Drainage. Müsste ja funktionieren, da sich die Wasserhöhe im Ufergraben ausnivelliert?! Oder kann es hier Probleme geben?

Die Linke Seite würde ich mit Pflastersteinen noch fest betonieren und den Ablauf über fast den gesamten Graben ziehen. Das wäre dann die stabilste Lösung und das Wasser kann zu den Pflastersteinen abfliessen. Diese würde ich in sehr trocken angemischten Drainbeton legen. Da kann das Wasser dann auch abfliessen.

Bin ich soweit auf dem richtigen Weg? Verbesserungsvorschläge sind immer gerne willkommen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. Aug. 2017)

projekth schrieb:


> Das sieht eigentlich schon sehr gut aus. Jetzt muss ich noch die Höhe des Teichrands (außen) ausnivellieren. Den Uferwall haben wir mit gerolltem Vlies noch etwas erhöht und so haben wir mehr Spielraum bei der Höhe des Wasserspiegels.



Du darfst nicht vergessen, es darf kein Wasser aus dem ufergraben in den Teich gelangen nur vom Teich in dwn Ufergraben. 
D.h. die höhe des Ufergraben würde ich 2 bis 3 cm tiefer machen als den eigentlichen Teichrand.
Du willst ja nicht die Nährstoffe im Teich haben.

Aber hat doch alles sehr gut geklappt mit dem anschweissen.


----------



## projekth (31. Aug. 2017)

Verstanden und so umgesetzt. Die Pflasterkante ist gesetzt und etwa 2-2,5cm unter dem Uferwall. Werde ich nochmal genauer nachmessen.

    


Reicht das oder ist das zu knapp bemessen? Ich kann den Wall auch noch etwas erhöhen. Würde einfach ein Stück Ufermatte rollen und unter die Folie auf dem Wall legen. Der gegenüberliegende Graben wird nur HINTEN einen Ablauf haben und der restliche Rand des Ufergrabens ist sogar höher als der Wall. Müsste aber auch so funktionieren, oder? Dann kann ich die Folie an der Pflasterkante entsprechend abschneiden und Sand/Lehm einfüllen.


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Aug. 2017)

2cm reichen.
Ggf. besser erst nährstoffreiche Erde einfüllen und dann erst Folie abschneiden.
Nicht das sich irgendwas setzt und dann die Folie zu kurz wird.
Viel Spaß beim Bepflanzen.


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 2cm reichen.
> Ggf. besser erst nährstoffreiche Erde einfüllen und dann erst Folie abschneiden.
> Nicht das sich irgendwas setzt und dann die Folie zu kurz wird.
> Viel Spaß beim Bepflanzen.



Dürfte den Bildern nach leider schon passiert sein ....
Versickert halt nicht wie geplant, sondern an den Stellen wo die Folie zu kurz abgeschnitten wurde.
Läßt sich aber mit unterfüttern des Vlies/Folie wieder richtigstellen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## projekth (31. Aug. 2017)

Ich bin noch beim ausnivellieren des maximalen Wasserspiegels. Ich möchte so hoch, wie der Wall mir erlaubt. Weil sonst die Trittsteine zu sehr aus dem Wasser ragen. Ich habe den Graben probeweise mit Wasser gefüllt und noch nicht in seine finale Form gebracht. Da wo die Folie zu kurz aussieht ist noch zu viel ausgehoben für das Setzen der Pflastersteine. An anderer Stelle muss ich noch etwas mehr ausheben, etc. 
Dafür werde ich die Tage (vermutlich am Wochenende) das Wasser aus dem Graben abpumpen und dann nochmal schaufeln, bis es passt. Ich halte euch gerne auf dem Laufenden, wenn ihr wollt.

Kann ich für den Ufergraben auch Spielsand mit Mutterboden gemischt nehmen? 2/3 Spielsand und 1/3 Mutterboden? Ich habe schon zig Kiesgruben/Baustoffhandel, etc. angerufen...die haben alle keinen Lehmboden abzugeben.


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2017)

Ich denke das es auch mit Spielsand geht. Würde allerdings nur ein Drittel Spielsand und zwei Drittel Mutterboden (aus ca. 50 cm Tiefe nehmen) abmischen.
Eventuell kannst du auch ungewaschenen Betonsand mit Lehmanteil verwenden, wenn du bekommst.
Ich habe bei mir im Teich Betonsand in der Sumpfzone im Teich verwendet. Ist sehr Nährstoffarm. Aber besser düngen, als von vorneherein zuviele Nährstoffe im Teich.
Aber das Gilt ja nicht für deinen Ufergraben.

Und ja aus meiner Sicht bin ich schon gespannt wie sich dein Projekt weiter entwickelt.

LG
Helmut


----------



## laolamia (31. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

und dran denken das durch pflanzen und wurzelwachstum der ufergraben mehrere cm hoeher wird....dann bekommt man probleme mit dem "rüberwachsen"
Musste ich selber teilweise nach einiger zeit korrigieren....und das ist nicht spassig


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Aug. 2017)

Berichte mal ruhig weiter!
Bei mir kam in die Ufergräben direkt Komposterde rein.
Füll nicht so hoch ein...nur bis 10
-15cm unter OK Wasser..durch Pflanzenwurzeln vergrößert sich das Volumen.


----------

